# Thanks To ALMIGHTY ALLAH



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

By the grace of ALLAH ALMIGHTY i got admission in Frontier Medical College


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

congratulations brother .. what was your aggregated result?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

not brother i m a girl 
my aggregate was 71.2% i am an overseas candidate


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> not brother i m a girl
> my aggregate was 71.2% i am an overseas candidate


hahah  
I am correcting it .. "Congratulations sister!!!" 
May ALLAH give you and all of us great success in this life and here after ..

I am seeking information for my younger sister on this forum .. she did well in her Fsc but did bad in Uhs test .. got 65% aggregated marks ..
Please pray for her .. thanks


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

no problem 
AMEEN.INSHA ALLAH i will definitely pray for her May ALLAH grant him success in life AMEEN


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> no problem
> AMEEN.INSHA ALLAH i will definitely pray for her May ALLAH grant him success in life AMEEN


Ameen ... Thanks


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

What did they asked you in interview.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> What did they asked you in interview.


first i was interviewed by professors and then by Principal

the questions which professors asked me were

1) will you be living in hostel
2) your provincial entry test marks
3) why you wont to be a doctor
4) why Frontier
5) if GOD forbid you didnt get in MBBS in any college what will be the alternate 
6)what type of situation Pakistan is facing now a days
7)what is the new name of NWFP province
8) what are you extra curricular activities
9)do u play cricket
10) you like bowling or batting
11) who is your favourite cricketer
12)do you watch movies
13) what type of movies you like action comedy thriller 
14) who is the most good looking comedian actor now a days
15)who is your favourite actor
16)favourite actress
17)can you sing 
18)what type of songs you like
19)what is your favourite song

the questions asked by Principal were
1)which field of medicine you will choose in future
2)then he asked me some questions from my father mostly he interviewed my father


----------



## UkMedhopeful (May 13, 2012)

sandal ashraf said:


> By the grace of ALLAH ALMIGHTY i got admission in Frontier Medical College


Mashallah brother well done  Good to see that you're remembering Allah SWT in your success


----------

